# Ultimate bottom board



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Used what? Do you have a link or something?


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Its a Brushy Mountain item ...

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Ultimate-Bottom-Board/productinfo/314/


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

Haven't used them but I'm guessing they will warp I will stick to wood


----------



## Aroc (May 18, 2016)

I would like to see some reviews on this. Looks interesting. My concern is it's plastic.


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

This in the commercial forum? I have to guess, as I am not a comm guy, that they will not be widely used in a commercial setting? 
As a shoe string budget keeper it looks more like the ultimate wallet emptied?


----------



## ubiewan (Oct 25, 2012)

We aren't commercial bee keepers, but we did buy a couple of these a few years ago. Didn't like them at all. First off they are plastic (which we knew when we bought them), but the entrance reducers never did fit right. They got really hot to the touch in the summer (our hives are in the sun), and the bees never did seem to be able to get a good proprolis seal around the bottom for winter. I didn't care for the smell of them either. Might work for some beekeepers, but ours are just sitting, gathering dust.


----------

